# ÁREA DE LAZER > Zona de Colecta >  Colectar água na zona de Aveiro

## CarlosMaia

Boas pessoal
Como moro em Viseu,o mar mais próximo é Aveiro.Alguém sabe qual é a melhor zona para colecta de água?
Abraço a todos
Carlos Maia

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Eu recolho na Costa Nova, essencialmente no Verão. A água é excelente!


     Cumprimentos,

    Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## HugoFilipe

eu colecto a norte d praia de mira. tem que ser ter algum cuidado com as marés... ás vezes podes trazer só escuma...  :SbPoisson9:

----------


## Carlos Correia

colecto agua em AVEIRO na zona do porto portuario virado para a barra com a  mares cheia

----------

